# How long does EMT-B Certification take?



## maverick33 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am 16 years old and very interested in becoming an EMT. I want to get certified as soon as possible. But, I am a junior, so I have a lot of work. So, how long does it usually take to get EMT-B certified? And what is the process? Do you think it would be better to wait until summer, when I have more time, or will it be okay to go through classes, even with very little time now. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Aprz (Oct 2, 2011)

Some programs are as short as 10 days. Others can be around a year long. If your State requires NREMT, after you pass the NREMT, you receive your certification in 3 business days. Depending on the State (or county if you're in CA), it could be about a week (for me, it took 10 business days) to several months. Check out your local EMT programs and go to your State EMS website to get more precise information.


----------



## Youngin (Oct 2, 2011)

Depends on where you go. Just look for a class around where you live, and find out.

Also, look -> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=23912


----------



## Nerdy66 (Oct 2, 2011)

I would look at the different classes the shorter they are, the harder and more time consuming the class will be. As far as the certification goes it all depends on the state, you can check their ems website for how long it is and what you need. You also should check the age requirements, some states require you to be at least 18.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 2, 2011)

No matter how you twist it, you can't make an EMT-B class all that difficult.


----------



## joeshmoe (Oct 2, 2011)

EMT classes typically last a semester, going to class 2 or 3 times a week. In the summer there might be accelerated classes where you go to class more often and youll be done in less time. Ive also heard of dodgy 2 or 3  week "bootcamp" courses, but these are rare and are only offered in a few places(usually california and texas are the ones I hear about). At the end of your class youll take the NREMT practical exam, usually a class written exam, and then you are authorized to take the NREMT computer based exam within a week. Usually during class you will take part in some sort of clinicals, usually on an ambulance and in an ER, but apparently not all EMT schools do this.

At your age I would just buy an EMT textbook and start reading it and familiarizing yourself with EMS, then later, maybe as a senior or right after you graduate, take an EMT class and get your license. If you take the class now, you wont be able to work or volunteer as an EMT, and by the time you can you will have gotten rusty and forgot a lot of the stuff you learned.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 2, 2011)

Some highschools offer a program or ROTC that pays for your EMT program while you're in highschool. I'd highly recommend that. Get it done asap and then jump right in to medic school and then continue into even higher education while you're still young. i.e. RT, fire, LEO *yes, law enforcment uses medics*, PA, MD, ect. I have friends that finished their emt programs before graduating highschool. If you can't do that, take an anatomy class or read through the anatomy books.

As far as becoming and EMT-Basic... its very... well.. basic... CPR, some meds, oxygen, medic assist skills, OB, and very basic life support. Most programs are 4-6 months long but its pretty common for people to take a 1 or 2 week course. Like I said, very basic.


----------

